# Hair Loss on Neck and Mane



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And you think she is responsible for your horse rubbing? Biting insects cause a horse to rub and scratch for relief. Also stretching between boards for grass on the other side will take patches out of the mane.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Saddlebag. The OP is blaming an innocent party for her horse's missing mane. :?

He could also have neck threadworms, which are making him itchy. That's hardly the fault of the person who was watching him.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Lice? Look for eggs at the base of the hair. It sounds like mystic when she had them....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

No, I do not think she is the one responsible. I know that she did not shave my horse bald out of spite. But it is also a bit unnerving to think that she did not contact me immediatly when the spots showed up over a week ago and continued to get worse daily. It could have been a serious allergy and the vet might have needed to be contacted.
I apologize for sounding discourteous towards the girl, but I know we all, as horse owners, want the best for our beloved animals.

Since I've gotten home I have seen him rubbing on the trees. I feel that it might be some sort of fungal infection. 
It looks a lot like dandruf in his mane, but in a severe form.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would guess she is like most people who felt that itching and scratching was not serious enough to worry you while you were away.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you check to see if he might have lice?


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

I have not checked thoroughly for lice yet. Will put that on the list of possibilities.


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

Photos...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. That makes me itchy just seeing it.


----------



## LauraLA (Feb 7, 2010)

I know he is SO itchy. It breaks my heart. Is there anything I can do in the mean while to help soothe the skin?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, call your vet.

They can sell you something for it.


I have been known to try Benadryl for hives and bug bites. It happens to work for my horse. Others have said it does not work for theirs. 
I think this itching issue is past a home remedy level though.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

wow that is a lot worse then I was picturing! I would have the vet out to check that, poor boy he's gotta be so itchy.


----------

